# Check her out- Another dressage prospect



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Okay- still on my search...it may never end :???: 

5yr old warmblood (paint x Belgian) mare. 15.1 hh. Her downfall...just started under saddle with no rides under her belt. Talked to her owner and she _SAYS _she would probably only need a good 30 days with a professional trainer to finish up- says she is super kind, not marish etc...great ground manners. Hoping to get further pics and video later tonight- but confo wise...can you see this chick doing dressage?










Thanks guys- REALLY apreciate all the help you have given me.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> Okay- still on my search...it may never end :???:
> 
> 5yr old warmblood (paint x Belgian) mare. 15.1 hh. Her downfall...just started under saddle with no rides under her belt. Talked to her owner and she _SAYS _she would probably only need a good 30 days with a professional trainer to finish up- says she is super kind, not marish etc...great ground manners. Hoping to get further pics and video later tonight- but confo wise...can you see this chick doing dressage?
> 
> Thanks guys- REALLY apreciate all the help you have given me.


Well first of all you have a 5 year old DRAFT cross...not a warmblood. 

Can't see any major thing wrong but she does look thick in the throatlatch. I also feel she is a bit top heavy with more body on her compared to the legs and would have some concern to how she will stand up under training/work.

My questions here are....why is she 5 years old without having anything done to her and just what are they asking for this greenie draft cross?

I do like the color though.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Spyder, correct me if I'm wrong...but can't draft crosses be American Warmbloods?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> Spyder, correct me if I'm wrong...but can't draft crosses be American Warmbloods?


 
By _breeding_ NO. 

By _registration_ YES. This means that the horse MUST be registered and pass the full registration requirements either by performance or inspestion. 

A draft cross by itself does not equate to an American warmblood.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

They are asking 2000- and I asked the same question spyder- she hasn't written me back yet.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

personally I like this horse. and I think she'd make a great dressage horse. And her color isss soooo pretty


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> They are asking 2000- and I asked the same question spyder- she hasn't written me back yet.


 
Only if she has AWS papers can she be warmblood by registration. She would not be eligible for AWR papers. She would have to have been inspected for if she has no under saddle work then there is no way she could have gotten papers by performance.

Unfortunately too many people are calling all sorts of crosses ( usually draft crosses as warmblood) because they show up under the search function and people think they can get more money for them. 


$2,000.00 is WAY WAY too much money.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

- Also she is reg as a WB per the owner


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I know 2000 is over priced- I was thinking more like $1000?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> - Also she is reg as a WB per the owner


 
I would want to see papers ( or copies) and I would ask them what preferred level did she pass inspection at.

If they can't answer that question they don't have papers.

Edited to add with papers maybe $1,000 if you really like her...without papers no more than $600.00


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Her coloring is what attracted me to her in the 1st place. Her being green is a huge turn off but if the price was right....


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I would want to see papers ( or copies) and I would ask them what preferred level did she pass inspection at.
> 
> If they can't answer that question they don't have papers.


Thanks for the advice- I'll make sure to ask about that before I make a 2 hour drive.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Thanks! I may go see her this wknd depending upon the vibes I get from the owner...I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for the advice/input


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i actually really really like her. id go out and see her for yourself!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> Okay- still on my search...it may never end :???:
> 
> 5yr old warmblood (paint x Belgian) mare. 15.1 hh. Her downfall...just started under saddle with no rides under her belt. Talked to her owner and she _SAYS _she would probably only need a good 30 days with a professional trainer to finish up- says she is super kind, not marish etc...great ground manners. Hoping to get further pics and video later tonight- but confo wise...can you see this chick doing dressage?
> 
> ...


Her being a paint/belgian cross does not make her a warmblood. From my understanding it has to come out of a tb. She would be a draft cross.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> From my understanding it has to come out of a tb.


 
Not even a TB draft cross is a warmblood. It would still be a TB cross or a draft cross.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well either way I am happy to see I was right. I can't stand it when people say that tho this time it seems it is only be a misunderstanding on the poster.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Well either way I am happy to see I was right. I can't stand it when people say that tho this time it seems it is only be a misunderstanding on the poster.


 
I am just hoping that the owners ACTUALLY have papers. I have just seen too many ads with the warmblood label slapped on them and they are either not in any way or they have just sent for the PENDING papers (which means NOTHING as far as registration is concerned).

Just too many people are lead into believing one thing when it simply isn't true. So my posts were made in the hopes of giving the OP a heads up and being careful as to what is being advertised to what it really is.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just because she's a "purdy color" people will expect to get $1000 more than the horse is actually worth.
BS. I wish people didn't care about color, it's not important.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Just because she's a "purdy color" people will expect to get $1000 more than the horse is actually worth.
> BS. I wish people didn't care about color, it's not important.


I don't care about color, but she is a very attractive horse. I tend to like a horse that will stand out in the crowd. :wink: 

Spyder- Still waiting on a fax of the AWS papers...so we shall see.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Hey Spyder-

Got the info from the seller- She scored red preferred with a 71% score. Explain this to me in english lol...good, bad...in between? She said she only worked with her for 2 weeks prior to the inspection. Said that she was marked AWS on the right hip but it has since faded.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

NM- I found the scale:
80% & Higher - *Supreme Horse* 75%- 79.999% *Blue Preferred* 67%-74.999% *Red Preferred* 62%- 66.999% *Certified*


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

15.2 5 yr old QH gelding. Trained training level, knows a bit of 1st level...$2500 obo





 
What do yall think...him or the cream mare? He has alot more training under his belt...he is obviously being ridden WAY behind the vertical, but I think it's more the rider than him.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok so at least the mare is a legitamate AWS inspected mare and the term warmblood is correct by registration.

The gelding in the video...I have seen that video before and just wasn't impressed. I KNOW there is better out there for less money so it is a matter of looking and offering the better ones less money than they are asking.

In todays market more and more sellers are taking less.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Spyder,

so let's say one wants to spend 2000 dollars on a horse. What is the highest written price one could look at and talk them down to the wanted price? Just a rough estimate, I know it depends.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Kiara said:


> Hey Spyder,
> 
> so let's say one wants to spend 2000 dollars on a horse. What is the highest written price one could look at and talk them down to the wanted price? Just a rough estimate, I know it depends.


 
In the end it depends on how desperate the seller is but the longer the horse is out there the easier it gets. Also at this time of the year not many want to keep the horse through the winter.

I would if the horse were right made a $2,000.00 offer on any horse advertised at $3,000.00 to $4,000.00. Every horse will have a "mark down feature"...something the buyer can use to get the horse price lowered...you just have to know what and be willing to make an offer and walk away.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

dresage isnt my thing but shes a cutie (im a sucker for half belgians)


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

> In the end it depends on how desperate the seller is but the longer the horse is out there the easier it gets. Also at this time of the year not many want to keep the horse through the winter.
> 
> I would if the horse were right made a $2,000.00 offer on any horse advertised at $3,000.00 to $4,000.00. Every horse will have a "mark down feature"...something the buyer can use to get the horse price lowered...you just have to know what and be willing to make an offer and walk away.


 
hmmm...maybe I should raise my search values then? I'm just afraid of making someone mad- but the only thing they can say is no.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha Spyder, you just made me so happy


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Katie....is this horse Crosby's...something or another? If so, she looks like a horse i Have seen before. I am in Texas and have personally seen this horse.= (if it's the Crosby one) She has been for sale for some time. ALthough she is beautiful, she has NO training what so ever, They are trying to sell this horse for too mcuh with virtually no training. Her ground manners are horrible as well as trying to ride her. She is just green broke if that ( I actually think she's not broke to ride at all!). If this is not the horse you are talking about ignore this post! She just looks very similar to the one I saw! Let me know...I have more info, about her!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i am not impressed with the mare at all. she has coloring in her favor, she is very short which i know you pointed out. she looks more like a large pony that needs to be worked. she is a cute gal but for what you want to do i would pass her up. almost like a hunter pony no dressage horse. keep looking you will find something that is what you are looking for!! good luck


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Katie....is this horse Crosby's...something or another? If so, she looks like a horse i Have seen before. I am in Texas and have personally seen this horse.= (if it's the Crosby one) She has been for sale for some time. ALthough she is beautiful, she has NO training what so ever, They are trying to sell this horse for too mcuh with virtually no training. Her ground manners are horrible as well as trying to ride her. She is just green broke if that ( I actually think she's not broke to ride at all!). If this is not the horse you are talking about ignore this post! She just looks very similar to the one I saw! Let me know...I have more info, about her!


Yup...Crosby's Frosted Dreams... Thanks for heads up. Where did you see her? I have actually already crossed her off the list...


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Going to look at a 2 yr old (3 months shy of 3 yrs) OTTB- Broke. Only thing that concerns me if that the owner has been using him for lessons...not sure how often or for the length of time...but would that raise red flags for any of you? He has already been on the racetrack once and was too laid back to race. The lady that gave him a place to go has been working with him. Supposed to be very gentle ect..to the point she lets 12 yr olds ride him. Just seems like alot of riding for a young horse. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally, the fact that she's using him as a lessons horse and he's not 3 would really put me off... but I come from the understanding that a baby shouldnt be put under saddle until 3 or above... no matter the development etc... then again this board has really opened my eyes to this being the practise a lot in some cases! Not personally attacking anyone here...
I would very much so be put off at the idea of a baby doing as much work as that, despite being on the track earlier in life.
But that's just my personal morals.
x


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Post 38


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/potential-jumper-16915/page4/


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Going to look at this guy tomorrow-


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't see her doing dressage. More of a jumper. Hasn't got that look that a horse needs.


----------

